# Pay model coming back for the ICC Cricket World Cup



## satexplorer (Feb 6, 2007)

Disney owned ESPN wants a pay model for the upcoming ICC Cricket World Cup 2015. If in 2011 there were 15 million cricket fans. For the 30 million cricket fans in the United States, here we go again... http://www.geekwire.com/2014/espn-considering-new-online-video-subscription-service-cricket-world-cup/

U.S. pay model offering for the ICC Cricket World Cup over the years
2011 $129.99 Early bird; $149.99 day of the event (Dish Network PPV)
$149.99 (DirecTV CricketTicket)
2007 $199.95 (Dish Network PPV)
2003 $299.95 (Dish Network PPV)
1999 $274.95 Early Bird, $299.99 Day of the event (Dish Network PPV)


----------



## amitgupta_email (Dec 8, 2006)

Any further information on this? Less than 1 month to go and still no information from ESPN......


----------



## amitgupta_email (Dec 8, 2006)

Here is the information I got from ESPN this morning:


The 2015 ICC Cricket World Cup will be offered through a direct to consumer product that ESPN is launching specifically for the event. ESPN Cricket 2015 will be an online storefront and viewing destination where you can purchase World Cup subscription packages and watch all 49 live matches.

The website that will launch on February 3rd, is (www.espncricket2015.com).

Packages are as follows:
Full Tournament (49 matches)….$99.99
Knockout Stage (7 matches) …….$49.99
Final (1 match)…………..................$19.99

NOTE: Only one offer will be available at a time as the tournament progresses.
NOTE: Partner sites may charge different rates

In addition, people who purchase the full World Cup package (all games) will have viewing access to the following warm-up matches:

Feb. 7 Australia v India @ 10:30pm ET

Feb. 8 England v West Indies @ 10:30pm ET

Feb. 9 India v Afghanistan @ 10:30pm ET

Feb. 10 England v Pakistan @ 10:30pm ET


----------



## BouncerYorker (Sep 5, 2014)

Do these package charges (e.g., Full Tournament (49 matches)….$99.99) apply to folks viewing watchespn.com via Dish Network subscription?


----------



## amitgupta_email (Dec 8, 2006)

ESPN will not be streaming WorldCup through the existing watchespn website or app. So its not going to be free. It is using a pay per view model. 

ESPN also mentioned that it has deals with certain partners (I am guessing Comcast, Dish ...) to telecast the games on TV via their pay per view channels.


----------



## satexplorer (Feb 6, 2007)

Thanks for the news. Although, Cricket Australia and New Zealand Cricket would never let ESPN show Cricket World Cup for free.


----------



## fireponcoal (Sep 26, 2009)

Free? Since when do any of use get ESPN anything for free? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shane22088 (Jan 16, 2013)

2015 world cup on dish ppv http://www.dish.com/entertainment/packages/international/cricket/?


----------



## amitgupta_email (Dec 8, 2006)

shane22088 said:


> 2015 world cup on dish ppv http://www.dish.com/entertainment/packages/international/cricket/?


Called the number on the link and they have no idea. Two CRs told me that it is not a pay-per-view and will be shown on Willow Channel (712). Its clearly mentioned on the website as a separate pay-per-view....

Anyone else got any other response from Dish?


----------



## rajmarie (Apr 3, 2012)

amitgupta_email said:


> ESPN will not be streaming WorldCup through the existing watchespn website or app. So its not going to be free. It is using a pay per view model.
> 
> ESPN also mentioned that it has deals with certain partners (I am guessing Comcast, Dish ...) to telecast the games on TV via their pay per view channels.


Incredible. ESPN decides to rob all those people who has access to watchESPN for this WC telecast and decides that they need to be paid again. Well.....no thanks. With my US timezone issues, most of the matches will be missed anyway. Will have to fall back on the scoreboard. Thanks ESPN for once again forcing cricket loving people in USA to pay again and again for the same thing.


----------



## BouncerYorker (Sep 5, 2014)

Schedules at Willow and watchESPN are now both showing NZ vs. Pakistan ODIs. A few days ago, these games were not on Willow's schedule; they were on watchESPN only. 
2015 world cup however not in Willow schedule ... at least as of now.
Here is the link to the Willow schedule http://cricket.willow.tv/


----------



## rajmarie (Apr 3, 2012)

Well it's clear that we got to keep paying for overpriced Espn through our satellite or cable subscription but subscribers specially from subcontinent when have any use for Espn they show their greedy side and charge more. No extra money. Bye bye whatever live coverage I could have seen.


----------



## shane22088 (Jan 16, 2013)

ESPN offers standalone subscription for the Cricket World Cup
http://www.engadget.com/2015/01/30/espn-cricket-world-cup-subscription/


----------



## satexplorer (Feb 6, 2007)

If you go up North it gets brutal for online subscription. Rogers PPV getcricket ca website. All in Canadian dollars.

$179.99 All matches
$129.99 Semifinals + Final
$99.99 Final


----------



## joygup (Feb 3, 2015)

I recently emailed Willow and they wrote me that they are still trying to get the rights for WC'2015.

Regarding ESPN: I have Comcast cable. Do I still need to pay $100 for watching WC in ESPN? Will CricInfo.com show it Live?


----------



## rwmair (Nov 16, 2006)

Any word on whether any other provider besides DISH will offer it via PPV? Like DirecTV? Or Comcast cable? Would much prefer to get it via conventional means - more reliable than internet, and gives DVR options. 

Will ESPN provide an app for Roku/Apple TV/etc?? WatchESPN app has been working fine for cricket from NZ in the last couple of months. If I have to return to hooking up the PC to the TV, then I may just skip the whole thing.


----------

